# Looking for a new school



## seethruskin (Sep 24, 2009)

I am in school at the moment actually. I just don't feel satisfied from the school I go to and I just don't feel like I am learning near enough. I attend The Art Institute in Nashville, TN. There are a few schools I am looking into, I just have no idea how to know if I am choosing the right one. I already picked a bad school, and I just don't want to do it again. I have already looked into CIA, but that is just extremely out of my budget, so I am looking for the next best thing.

Le Cordon Bleu - Boston
Kendall College - Chicago
New England Culinary Institute - Montpelier
JNA Institute of Culinary Arts - Philadelphia
Johnson and Wales University - Providence

If anyone can help me with some information on these school it would be fantastic. I want to make sure I am picking one of the best schools I can get into.


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Where do you go to school now, and what didn't you like at the AI school? What were they teaching you and what would you have liked to have been taught?


----------



## seethruskin (Sep 24, 2009)

I go to the Art Institute in Nashville, TN. I think I just feel unsatisfied with the pace of the program. The classes can get up to nearly 30 people. It seems to be a lot more set on the book work aspect than my hands on work. And I just feel like the instructors I am getting my lessons from are not really that experienced or know too much about what they are even talking about. I am just trying to figure out which of those schools are going to be the best for me and I am going to walk out of the school satisfied with what I learned.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are all big name schools... have you investigated community colleges in your area? You can really get a similar quality education for alot less than what youre paying the AA.

Most of the knowledge you pick up is going to be from experience. Do not depend on what you learn from school to get you very far.

If I had to pick from that list though, I would say Kendall College because I am a Chicagoain and graduated from the school (not the culinary program though).


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Since they all teach the same basics, go to the one that cost the least. As I have stated so many times before "It is not the school, It's the student"


----------

